# Deer Processing Question.



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Is it cold enough to hang your deer overnite or should it be taken to a processor. I usually prefer to process them myself, but ive never gotten a deer early in bow season. Im really not sure what to do with it...advice greatly appreciated. 

Thanks Rich


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

40 degrees and below, it is okay to hang a deer. Anything above that is not good. If warmer than 40, it will start to rot. Hanging it for a few days ages the meat and makes it tastier. If the meat freezes it ill not age properly.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

is it ok to hang overnite if i plan on grinding it up the next morning, or will it still rot in that short time?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Can you put an AC in the window of your garage/storage area? My uncles make a "walk in" cooler by putting a decent window ac unit in the window of their shed. Keeps the temp down enough to hang. Especially in weather like this in the 50's. Warmer would be tougher to keep cool, obviously.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

bigbassturd said:


> is it ok to hang overnite if i plan on grinding it up the next morning, or will it still rot in that short time?


If you can skin it, quarter it, and put it in a cooler it would be okay. If you can't do those steps, I would recommend leaving the hide on, and placing several ice bags (#20'ers work great) inside the cavity, and hind legs, tie everything up to slow the process down. I have had to do this several times and it works well in warmer weather. Then get it processed ASAP!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

put a bag of ice in the cavity helps too.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I process mine asap... hanging the deer does not provide any benifit.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

bgpark1 said:


> I process mine asap... hanging the deer does not provide any benifit.


That's far from the truth. In the right environment, and when the conditions are right, hanging your deer ages the meat and tenderizes it. Some beef you get in the store hangs up to 2-4 weeks before it hits the store. I've hung mine for over a week in the garage before taking it to the butcher. 

Read up on it from this site; http://www.chefdepot.net/agingwildgame.htm


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I have aged deer up to a week or more when the weather allowed, usually because I was too lazy to go out in the cold and cut it up. Usually I just cut it up the next day #1- because I've never been able to tell the difference in taste and #2- because I get tired of saying to myself "man, I gotta get that deer cut up" lol


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Best bet is to put it in the coolest place possible, add bags of ice to the cavity, wrap it in cellophane. even in the warmer temps we have you should be able to get 1 or 2 days out of it but I wouldn't push it too much farther.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You are rarely if ever going to find a period of weather that is good for hangin deer an extended time so for me I never even give it a thought to leave them hanging. How often do we have temps in the 30's but not dropping below 32° to the point of freezing the meat at night? For me it makes more sense to get it cut down right away. If someone wants to age their meat then it can be done in coolers on ice just the same. The advantage to this though is that you can keep the meat at a consistent temperature just above freezing. The biggest advantage for me to doing it this way is that I can quickly get it to coolers and then when I have the time in the next few days I can finish it up.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Best is to find a cheap frigerator (can usually find an old inefficient one thats built like a tank for next to nothing) and convert it into a deer hanging unit. Add a couple bars like coat racks in the top, make some hooks, hang your quarters from there and leave a shelf or add one to the very top above the bars for your loins then buy some tubs to put in the bottom for blood to drip in. This will take up some space in the garage, but its awesome for the few weeks a year you may need it. 

(Could also make it into a kegerator for the rest of the year )


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The best beef you buy in stores and restaurants is aged 21 days at 38 degrees. It helps to tenderize the meat. Aging is basically controlled decay. It allows the acids in the meat to neutralize. Aging deer can help with any gamey flavor, though that is usually caused by not getting the meat cooled quickly or leaving the meat damp and getting bacteria after rinsing the carcass. 

Best advice I can give you for wild game.
Get it cool, keep it cool and keep it dry and clean.


----------

